
Show HN: Project Management, Time Tracking and Kanban All in One Place - mariust
https://www.paymoapp.com/blog/visual-kanban-boards-major-ui-improvements-new-desktop-widgets/
======
intruderusMD
Kanban was an important feature missing from Paymo. Good job!

